# Fishing backpacks



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anybody use one? I'm looking for something with a suspension system like a hiking backpack with enough capacity for a night or two on the river. So far I'm really digging the Simms offerings but there don't seem to be many more fishing specific packs with the features of a hiking backpack. Should I also look at the hiking backpacks, say something like REI or Osprey? I'm planning on doing a UP backpacking/trout trip later this season before it closes and more next season. What do the hike-in fishermen here use?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Many good name brand packs available at Sierra trading post. Way cheaper than REI or fly shop boutique. I have a jansport it holds plenty and has lasted me almost twenty years. Getting thin though


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Carry a couple lures in your shirt pocket and get one of these backpacks:










I’ve got one in the garage I found on sale at Cabelas a decade ago and have never even used it.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Eventually I am just going to buy one designed to put beer in, and put fish in it instead.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

tincanary said:


> I'm planning on doing a UP backpacking/trout trip later this season before it closes and more next season. What do the hike-in fishermen here use?


I have a pack from Dana Design but they were bought up years ago and the owner started a new company under the name Mystery Ranch. I would see if any of their packs would suit your needs. https://www.mysteryranch.com/

Also, Fishpond might be worth a look. https://fishpondusa.com/core-fishing/packs-vests


p.s. I might be willing to part with one of my Dana packs if you're interested.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I really dig the Fishpond backpacks, their waterproof model looks like it's right up my alley. Capacity seems to be about what I need. I plan on carrying food, a water filter, med kit, change of clothes, hammock, small lure box, extra line, spare reel, and a spare rod. One thing I don't see described on the Fishpond packs is if they have an aluminum suspension system. The guy I'm going with is an avid backpacker and strongly advised to get a pack with that feature because they're much less fatiguing when loaded down with gear. Lots of choices out there, looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I really like my fishpond. Doesn’t have an aluminum frame but does have the hip straps and a contoured back similar to an internal frame. Also love that mine has a detachable chest pack that can also clip to the front of the backpack. I have done a few overnight minimalist trips wit it


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

101thwacK said:


> I really like my fishpond. Doesn’t have an aluminum frame but does have the hip straps and a contoured back similar to an internal frame. Also love that mine has a detachable chest pack that can also clip to the front of the backpack. I have done a few overnight minimalist trips wit it


I really like the idea of a chest pack with it. The box I carry my baits in is just a bit too big to put in my wader pocket and a chest pack would be very handy.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Vedavoo makes some cool stuff too I met the guy at the local fly shop. Might take a look at their stuff


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Does anybody use one? I'm looking for something with a suspension system like a hiking backpack with enough capacity for a night or two on the river. So far I'm really digging the Simms offerings but there don't seem to be many more fishing specific packs with the features of a hiking backpack. Should I also look at the hiking backpacks, say something like REI or Osprey? I'm planning on doing a UP backpacking/trout trip later this season before it closes and more next season. What do the hike-in fishermen here use?


What are you worried about; your tent, sleeping bag, food, water, or your fishing gear?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Northernfisher said:


> What are you worried about; your tent, sleeping bag, food, water, or your fishing gear?


Got it all taken care of. My wife surprised me with an Osprey Talon 33. I'll carry food, a change of clothes, parka, hammock, med kit, sleeping bag, and a water filter in it. I modified my chest pack to work with it, and that holds a spare reel, extra line, tackle, and anything else I need.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Got it all taken care of. My wife surprised me with an Osprey Talon 33. I'll carry food, a change of clothes, parka, hammock, med kit, sleeping bag, and a water filter in it. I modified my chest pack to work with it, and that holds a spare reel, extra line, tackle, and anything else I need.


That should do it for you. Osprey make good packs. The belt pockets will wear if you put anything hard in them (jackknife).

*IF *she did not get a hydration reservoir for it you should add one. My suggestion would be to change brands and get the camelbak. They are easier to fill and *seal*. In addition they have detachable hoses. You can also get an insulated sleeve for the reservoir. I would not get the insulation.

You will want to detach the hose and drain it when you are done. You also want to hang it upside down to drain and air out to keep mold from forming.

I also have a "rape" whistle mounted on my chest strap.











https://www.rei.com/product/108365/camelbak-crux-3l-reservoir-3-liters

I have a different Osprey pack but, with this setup I can hike with 2 dogs in hot weather (80 f plus) and have enough water for all of us for a day hike. Put ice in the reservoir and then the fill with water. You will have cold water for a couple of hours.

Enjoy.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Northernfisher said:


> That should do it for you. Osprey make good packs. The belt pockets will wear if you put anything hard in them (jackknife).
> 
> *IF *she did not get a hydration reservoir for it you should add one. My suggestion would be to change brands and get the camelbak. They are easier to fill and *seal*. In addition they have detachable hoses. You can also get an insulated sleeve for the reservoir. I would not get the insulation.
> 
> ...


I do have a 2L hydration bladder but I find myself using it less. I prefer to carry a Sawyer water filter since it's much easier to carry. I'm wading much of the time anyway so I might as well drink what I'm standing around in lol


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sounds like the wife has made up your mind. We all need some help from them occasionally.
https://banded.com/product/arc-welded-back-pack/
I fish from a boat mostly but I used this backpack last season duck hunting and then to hunt deer late season when I packed clothes to the blind to dress in later. 
It really got a workout and you can stuff it full. Worth the $$ IMO. 
It’s got a strap and buckle at the top to close it but nothing gets wet unless submerge.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Northernfisher said:


> I also have a "rape" whistle mounted on my chest strap.
> 
> View attachment 572921


Do you fish the Cahulawassee River a lot?


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Such a purdy mouth boy!


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an Allen Gunnison Switch Pack that I really like. https://byallen.com/product/gunnison-switch-pack/

I like it way more than a vest, I can use it as a sling pack or as a backpack. Lots of room, Though it takes some thought to organize things so I remember where they are.

Has a lot of room, but it would be a day pack for non fishing at most.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a number of Maxpedetion packs. They are built like tanks, very, very, high quality. Not light, just bulletproof. The Falcon II and III are my favorite, backpacks, very well thought out, and they are designed for Camelbacks....
https://www.maxpedition.com/collections/backpacks?page=1


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

bronc72 said:


> I have an Allen Gunnison Switch Pack that I really like. https://byallen.com/product/gunnison-switch-pack/
> 
> I like it way more than a vest, I can use it as a sling pack or as a backpack. Lots of room, Though it takes some thought to organize things so I remember where they are.
> 
> Has a lot of room, but it would be a day pack for non fishing at most.


That's the pack I replaced with the Osprey. It was too much on my back not having a suspension system and a waist strap. I modified my Allen chest pack to work with the Osprey. The Gunnison would've been about perfect if it had a suspension. I really dig it, enough room to take what you need plus it hooks up with the other Allen packs, very well thought out.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Eventually I am just going to buy one designed to put beer in, and put fish in it instead.


take 1 beer out put 1 fish in. The days over when you’ve made the full exchange.


----------

